# Perch



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

the Perch population on inland lakes I think is in a downward cycle. Is this going on in Lake Erie ? I haven't had much success finding the larger Perch,the past few years on inland lakes.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I think the decline in Erie is from all the commercial netting going on! The perch off Geneva and Bula have been very hard to find the last two years!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I believe the same thing.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

last 3 years have been in decline on erie, been tough since the emeralds got scarce. you just dont see the large parking lot of boats off the usual spots . or the lines at the bait shops with eager perch heads getting minnows, i remember when we would whine because we couldnt get emeralds so there were goldys


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank god I fish the west end and don’t have that problem!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wingfoot has very nice perch.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

I have caught more perch on Lake erie fishing in marinas the last couple years than out on the main lake I don't get it .i think they are hiding from all the walleyes don't know what else it could be


----------

